# Xbox 360 Slim For $90 With Trade In



## Ares

*How To Trade-Up To The New Xbox 360 For $90*
Jun 18, 2010 
By Mike Fahey










The new, smaller, sexier Xbox 360 is in stores now, and if you know where to go it can be yours for as little as $90.

As a member of the Kotaku team not present at Microsoft's 2010 E3 press conference, I do not get the new Xbox 360 for free, so as soon as I got home I contacted my local GameStop to see if they had them in stock. They do, and even better, they've got trade-in specials going for the original Xbox 360 that make upgrading a lot less painful.

I feel it bears mentioning that my local GameStop manager didn't know about the new model until a customer called him asking for it, ten minutes after the Microsoft presser ended. For a company the regularly leaks information like a sieve, that's rather impressive.
But we aren't here to be impressed by secrets. We're here to be impressed by savings.
Right now the Xbox 360 base unit is trading in for $100 store credit. That's without hard drive and with one controller.

GameStop trades in the hard drives separately as they have to send them off to be cleaned. The smallest size, 20GB, trades in for $30, with the 60GB, 120GB, and 250GB netting you $35, $40, and $50 respectively.
Then there's the network adapter. The new system has built-in Wi-Fi, so your wireless adapter is now obsolete. The white version trades in for $40, while the newer black version will score you $50 credit.
And let's not forget the Edge card, which gives you an extra 10 percent store credit for accessories.
So, if you've got a 250GB Xbox 360 with the black wireless adapter, your trade-in credit works out like this:

System: $100
Network Card: $50 ($55 with Edge card)
Hard Drive: $50 ($55 with Edge card)
————————————————————————
Total: $200 ($210 with Edge)

With the new Xbox 360 selling for $299, that leaves only $90 to $100 unaccounted for.
Other items you can trade-in include wireless controllers at $25 apiece, and wired controllers for $20.
So yes, trading up to the new 360 isn't as painful as it could be, and GameStop told me that if they sell out, they'll let you reserve from the next batch, with the trade-in special still applying.
Of course you have your saved data to worry about, but that just means you'll have to play your favorite games all over again, and who doesn't love doing that?

Update: Someone named Fred informed us that GameStop will give you the trade-in price for your hard drive up to seven days after your purchase, meaning you can transfer your data and bring the drive back later and still receive the credit.

Source: Kotaku


----------



## nash211

Has anyone else tried this


----------



## jwhite8086

*Re: gamestop will not give me my hard drive tradein*

I just traded in my old non hdmi 360 at Gamestop for the 360 slim, but there is one problem that really made me made I would of had the thing for only $50. The fine print on the Trade up to the new 360 ad says you have 7 days to transfer your hard drive and bring it back with the recipt. 

the guy at the store had no idea adout the the 7 day thing and made a phone call to someone who said I could only get $40 store credit when i brought my 120gb drive back.

I think I should get $40 plus tax cash back, The whole point of the special was to trade up to a 360 so I traded my hard drive for a 360 not store credit. I had to pay $40 extra that I had not anticipated so when I bring the drive back I should get my $40 back not store credit.

Does this sound right ? 
Should I call the distric manager ? 
Or just leave it alone and think of it as $40 prepay on my next game purchase ?

I Need some opinions before I go there, so I will not be angry. Thanks


----------



## Ares

*Re: gamestop will not give me my hard drive tradein*

You payed them in cash and now they will only give you back your money in the form of in store credit, I say NO you payed cash and cash you should get back. If it was me I would talk to the next guy in line in their chain of command til this get resolved.


----------



## jwhite8086

I will make a phone call in the morning.
This just doesent seem right if the point was to get store credit then I could of traded all my stuff in for credit at the trade up prices and bought something else , but I bet they would not allow that because I had to trade in to the new 360 to get the high value. then trade in my 120gb hard drive for the $40 special trade up to 360 slim price without using it to trade up to the 360 slim in that case lets just take everything I traded for the 360 that got me double the value and buy a PS3 ?....No! the the trades only for the 360 then why am I getting store credit for my hard drive


----------



## Ares

Just to make sure I understand this right, you went to GS to trade in your 360 to upgrade to the Slim model. You still needed to transfer your files from the old HDD to the new one and since this needed to be done you had to pay an extra $40 cash, since you didn't trade in the old HDD right then but decided to transfer first than bring it back which everyone was cool with. GS told you that when you bring it back they will still give you $40 in store credit even though you payed for the difference in cash. GS knew you intention was to bring back your HDD after the transfer and when you did they should have refunded you the $40 that you payed in cash.

Let me be clear, the $40 extra that was payed should have been considered collateral for the HDD and after you brought it back you should have gotten your cash back as long as you were within the seven days, after seven days you should only receive in store credit for HDD at whatever the trade-in value is at the moment. I wanted to clarify my position for others who will view this thread.


----------



## jwhite8086

Ares said:


> Let me be clear, the $40 extra that was payed should have been considered collateral for the HDD and after you brought it back you should have gotten your cash back as long as you were within the seven days, after seven days you should only receive in store credit for HDD at whatever the trade-in value is at the moment..


Okay I went to the store and the same idiot was at the register , he called the district manager Bambi she told me" it is against Pawn Law to give me cash for the trade we only give store credit " I explained to here that's not what the ad said . She said I misunderstood, but I can call customer service I called them they say only the district and regional manager can help me (customer service could not even tell me how the trade up worked)

So I had the store idiot call the district manager before giving me the phone he explained he doesn't want store credit he wants cash back I already called Bambi and she told him only store credit (give me the phone idiot) 
Well he cant talk to you right know because hes in a meeting he said give me your information and Ill email him, bit he will only tell you the same thing.

I feel like I'm being messed over and cheated because of false advertising.


----------



## Ares

The State of Texas have a different set of laws in which GS must follow, here in Chicago we get two options: in store credit or cash back for a trade-in but in your case there is a difference you already paid $40 because you didn't trade it in at that moment. They seem be making it harder than it needs to be, in my mind it real easy you payed the difference for the missing HDD so you could transfer your files and after that you went back to turn in within the allotted time frame they should just simply refund the $40 that you payed in cash it's very simple to me. At this moment all I can really suggest is to keep trying and keep moving up the corporate food chain til this get's resolved here is a copy of the Texas Pawnshop Act. I could not find how they could be considered violating the Pawn law if the money is considered a refund an not a loan or them buying it from you, just remain calm and cool but be persistent. Here is the number to their help center:

(800) 883-8895. Hours of operation are 8:00 a.m.-9:00 p.m. (CST) Monday through Friday and 8:00 a.m.-8:00 p.m. (CST) Saturday and Sunday. 

Here is some info for their Corporate Office:

GameStop Corporation
625 Westport Parkway
Grapevine, TX 76051
Phone: 817.424.2000
Fax: 817.424.2002


----------



## jwhite8086

Well I talked to two distict managers a regional manager custermer support and my superviser at work.
I superviser thinks from a buisness standpoin he can see why they wont give me cash back because thier dealing in trades not cash . and district managers say they have to abide by all kinds of pawn laws and it has to be store credit.

And I still just dont get it , just give my $40 back like a refund and next time write store credit on the ad

I will just do option number 2 and think of it as a prepay for the new Call of Duty That I should get for $20
and I wont do buisness with Gamestop anymore after that


----------



## Ares

I'm sorry things didn't work out the way you wanted, but I guess this will be a example to others that you should do the transfer before hand.


----------

